# testing pump and spray a little help please 2.0T FSI



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

I just moved pump to behind bumper and would like to check pump spray and for leaks before I put the bumper back on.


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: testing pump and spray a little help please 2.0T FSI (fahrenheit 525)*

Just let me know where you're not clear on what you need to do to test the system, and I'm sure I can walk you through it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

